# help with intake



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi all ..I have a Pontiac 455 with a edelbrock performer manifold and 800 cfm Q jet carb ..I got this intake manifold from my friend but I am not sure if it's better then my performer that I am running now...IT'S aluminum and there is a hole that is drilled into crossover passage from bottom any info on this intake would help and why is there a hole there ?????:confusedMy GTO is set up for street use looking for best off the line power thanks


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Probably no discernable difference between the two intakes performance wise. 

I would guess the hole in the bottom is for a vacuum gauge.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

That is an Edelbrock P4B intake with all the ID ground off. Basically the same as the factory manifold except it is designed for a square bore carb like the AFB or Holley. Not for the Q-jet. Hole in the bottom appears to be in the exhaust heat crossover, so not likely to be used for a vacuum gauge. 

Probably no better than the Performer you currently use. The Performer RPM looks to be better, but higher RPM range.

PERFORMER® (IDLE - 5500 RPM)
Patented Dual-plane, low-rise design with a 180° firing order greatly improves torque over a wide rpm range for excellent throttle response from off-idle through 5500rpm. Performers are ideal for passenger cars, trucks, 4x4s and RV's. 

PERFORMER RPM™ (1500 - 6500 RPM)
A dual-plane, high-rise designed with a 180° firing order greatly produces incredible top-end horsepower while retaining great throttle response. Their larger plenums and runners match high-lift cams, free flowing exhausts and other modifications of a high-output engine. Great for street or strip.


----------



## mbspeed (Sep 25, 2012)

PontiacJim said:


> That is an Edelbrock P4B intake with all the ID ground off. Basically the same as the factory manifold except it is designed for a square bore carb like the AFB or Holley. Not for the Q-jet. Hole in the bottom appears to be in the exhaust heat crossover, so not likely to be used for a vacuum gauge.
> 
> Probably no better than the Performer you currently use. The Performer RPM looks to be better, but higher RPM range.
> 
> ...


yes very strange why a hole would be there ..all this would do is cause a small exhaust leak but I have Kauffman heads don't have exhaust crossover looks like some one went too lot of trouble smoothing out manifold thanks for the 411atriot:


----------

